# A New Betta For Me!!!



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I came into work this morning and here was this little Blue/Red Crown tail swimming in the tank!!! I was so happy. Daniel from the mail room got it for me and put him in this AM before I came in to work. I will post some pictures of "Flipper" when they are sent to me from the front desk!!!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

what a nice surprise, hope you have better luck with flipper. :grin:


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

So far he is swiming and looking at me and he will swim stop make all his fins stand up and swim off.

So cute


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

cute! Are you keeping him at your work or your house?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

work he is in a 2.5 gal tank he has a heater and a filter but I turned the filter off he didn't like the current.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is Flipper


----------



## Caro (Jan 24, 2006)

ooooh he's beautiful!

Congrats !

One of my bettas looks very similar in colours to Flipper but it much thinner.. I love bettas.. they are so handsome


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

he's beautiful, I love the red streak.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Very beautiful!!! I have the same one as yours! I call him Willy.


----------

